# Concert voor Klarinet en Strijkers - Therese Ulvo



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I entered this in a _Nerefeld_ poll, mostly to pick on him (poll makers should not have free run) - but it is worthy of mention in this forum:

Concert voor Klarinet en Strijkers, by Therese Ulvo

My recording is of a performance by Christian Stene, with James MacMillan and the Bergen Philharmonic, in the Grieghallen, Bergen, broadcast on 5 FEB 2015. It was captured and uploaded to _concertarchive_. It may be on YouTube for all I know.

The work is worthy of performance and hearing, not only for its esthetic value (translation: I like it) but also for its extensive use of multiphonics in the solo part.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

I don't know why the title is in Dutch (she is Norwegian), but if people want to search for it, it translates as Concerto for clarinet and strings.


----------



## leroy (Nov 23, 2014)

this is such a cryptic post, what is a "Nerefeld poll"? also the performance is not on youtube, the closest I got was a performance of her piece "shadows and Shields" on NRK radio found here https://radio.nrk.no/serie/klassisk-tirsdag/MKMK19000615/10-02-2015#t=8m27s which is itself a pretty cool piece but I'm not sure its the right one.

Edit: Ah one mystery solved "Nerefeld" = user "Nereffid" ha!


----------



## tbulvo (Oct 15, 2015)

Ukko said:


> I entered this in a _Nerefeld_ poll, mostly to pick on him (poll makers should not have free run) - but it is worthy of mention in this forum:
> 
> Concert voor Klarinet en Strijkers, by Therese Ulvo
> 
> ...


I'm glad you liked it! The title is "Shadows and Shields". Released on CD last week.

Best Therese


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

tbulvo said:


> I'm glad you liked it! The title is "Shadows and Shields". Released on CD last week.
> 
> Best Therese


Thanks for the translation. I hope to listen again, with shadows and shields in the back of my mind.


----------

